# "Mormon Evangelism"



## Blue Tick (Apr 26, 2008)

If there were a textbook for Mormon evangelism this would be in the not what to do section...


[video=youtube;5ab3SiqCqI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ab3SiqCqI0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of what they said was true but it definitely wasn't spoken in love. I've heard of these aggressive street preachers in SLC, particularly for the big annual meeting, and that their brand of evangelism has borne very little fruit.

BTW the site that is listed at the end of the film is PRO-Mormon.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 27, 2008)

> Some of what they said was true but it definitely wasn't spoken in love.



Here's a video on that very note.


[video=google;8331441734057175819]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8331441734057175819&q=the+ancient+paths&ei=AvwUSM-wO4buqgOT4KjaBA[/video]


----------

